# Union Pacific Decals



## Alamo (Mar 20, 2013)

I am restoring Boxcars "My Way",as I like them using Union Pacific only decals...I even used "O" scale,because I like the size...My problem is,I can`t seem to find anyone selling "Union Pacific" decals with all or mostly just the words Union Pacific,and some numbers...Don`t want/need all the small stuff...
Anyone know who has/sells what I need,without spending big $$ ????I see decal sets on ebay for 10/11.00 or more...But they only have Union Pacific lettering good for ONE boxcar etc....To expensive for me to do that...Any help is greatly appreciated....Thanks....Alamo


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Check this online supplier....

http://www.lbrenterprisesllc.com/page04.html

These is page one of S-Scale decals -- but he also has O-Scale on the website. Maybe he can get what you need if it isn't shown.


----------



## Alamo (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi Don,
Many thanks fo the info...I just ordered some nice UP decals....I didn`t see and decal sets with Union Pacific wording....They had alot of road names,but no UP.....Any other sellers of decals out there,which might have what I need ?? Thanks again...Alamo


----------

